# Kings



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

I have a feeling there will be quite a few caught today


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Good wind for it. quite choppy today.


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

Paola had none hit the deck today


----------

